# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum



## JPMC (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is this year's bloom of a plant that I grow indoors (in my refrigerator in a plastic bag from September to March and in my spare bedroom the rest of the year). Last year it had 5 growths and 3 flowers. This year it has 6 growths and 3 flowers. Oddly, the plant is about 13 inches tall this year whereas in all other previous years it was only 9 inches tall.











[/IMG]


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 1, 2012)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2012)

so this is the true variety parviflorum where the pouch is only about as big as the end of your thumb? (much smaller than the pubescens variety on average) does it grow a bit drier than the pubescens variety?
thanks


----------



## JPMC (Apr 1, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> so this is the true variety parviflorum where the pouch is only about as big as the end of your thumb? (much smaller than the pubescens variety on average) does it grow a bit drier than the pubescens variety?
> thanks



Yes, in fact the pouch is about 1 inch long and 1/2 inch wide. I grow it continually moist/wet in a 4 inch clay pot in an inorganic mix sold by the nursery from which I purchased the plant.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2012)

robert's flower supply?


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2012)

Those are great looking plants and flowers:clap::clap:

Great growing!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 1, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> robert's flower supply?



No, Post Hill. I have seen the plants from Robert's Flower Supply and they look very robust. If only I had more room...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 2, 2012)

hey, 
VERY NICE,
but unusual color and flower shape for parviflorum.

it is known, that there all kind of intermediate forms
between pubescens and parviflorum, 
but Ron will be sure, that this is true parviflorum...............

all my plants look very different, 
with more or less long twisted brown petals.

unfortunately not yet flowering outside.
they will ned about 4 weeks more here.

so just 2 pics from last year "as a sample"

*Cypripedium parviflorum parviflorum *











cheers


----------



## Dido (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice ones, but Dieter I think yours are var. Mokasin. 
I have them too, but hopping that I get this year a tue one. 
I exchanged with a friend and the noses are bigger then mine ones, so I have not the feeling that it will flower like the buty of JPMZ

I have the first ones comming inside, but not sure they will flower, its new hybrids of calceolus X segawai, 3 growth comming so lets wait.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 2, 2012)

Dido said:


> Nice ones, but Dieter I think yours are var. Mokasin.
> I have them too, but hopping that I get this year a tue one.
> I exchanged with a friend and the noses are bigger then mine ones, so I have not the feeling that it will flower like the buty of JPMZ
> 
> I have the first ones comming inside, but not sure they will flower, its new hybrids of calceolus X segawai, 3 growth comming so lets wait.



ok Dido, you are right, one is the makasin "form"
but ALL I have seen so far 
(and that are more than a hundred in different places 
and from different sources) 
had twisted petals.
just wait when my plants will flower this year.......

But I agree, the flower has "something " from the parviflorum, 
at least the "round" lip in contrary to the more elongated pubescens lip.

but the size of the flower does not say anything 
as well as the plant size,
ok, the parviflorum is a smaller growing plant at all, thats true.......

cheers


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

JPMC said:


> If only I had more room...


Think about it. This really isn't an issue, is it!?


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> cheers



somehow looks almost like the Cyp. Hank Small shown in Orchid Digest 75-3... oke:


----------



## JPMC (Apr 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Think about it. This really isn't an issue, is it!?



Oh how I wish that it were not.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 2, 2012)

Great blooms!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> somehow looks almost like the Cyp. Hank Small shown in Orchid Digest 75-3... oke:



hey, 
I grow it for long time, 
LONGTIME before my old buddy Carson Whitlow 
in 1991 registered his Hank Small hybrid.

indeed you are right that the parviflorum 
is the podparent of Hank Small,
which is "easier" to grow...........

in fact my pic shows a really nice selected clone
of Cypripedium parviflorum var. makasin


I especially want to point out 
THAT THIS IS A PIC FROM LAST YEAR ................. 

cheers


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, ok, I am not saying your plant is mislabeled, just that it is impressive how similar it is to the one shown in OD.. Can be that the influence of parviflorum is extremely strong on that particular HS, or that the picture in OD is mislabeled... Anyway, almost the same... (at least to my eyes)


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2012)

I think both are right, 
sometimes Hybrids are close to the original plants, and there is a big variation between this kinds. 
The one from JPMC looks llike the one I am searching for, the moksin ones are you get often in europ, I think this is because the color is more nice. 
dont know if for hank small they used mokasin or the normal type, but if you look in books the different is eomtimes not really clear, tehere are dark ones in the populations of the light ones, the same for pubescens. 
Planipetalum I was thinking for a long time it has to be yellow, then I get told that this is not the fact, they have shorter steams and not so twisted. 
But only my old plant is extremly twisted and the seedlings out of it which bloomed last year are smaller in flower and not all are so tiwsted, so I think the different is sometimes really close. The same for the hybrids, swa people selling pubescens and parviforum as calceolus and the way round. I hope that this year I will have some flowering seedlings which are for sure pure calceolus, the others I have I am not sure if they are from european origin, because not one is so dark like they have to be. So you see to separate is sometimes really not easy. 
here is a link to Hank Small where it look like different

http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Hybriden/emil.htm

Hope mien will flower this year too.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

hey, 
you just got the wrong site.

so look here 
http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Hybriden/hanks.htm

indeed the "Emil" hybrid most times look much more 
like the parviflorum parent,
because it has another "dark twisted petal" parent, european calceolus.

but breeders often do not mention the specific cultivar.

cheers


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 4, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> you just got the wrong site.
> 
> so look here
> ...





I know.. That's why I picked both Hank Small and Emil for my Cyps in garden test... Cyp. calceolus is one I love the most, but since I have heard/read it is not easy to keep in the garden, I did not want to start with it (selected however, some hybrids that somehow resemble it)... If this works for me, then in the future I will pick some calceolus and other species as well...


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> I know.. That's why I picked both Hank Small and Emil for my Cyps in garden test... Cyp. calceolus is one I love the most, but since I have heard/read it is not easy to keep in the garden, I did not want to start with it (selected however, some hybrids that somehow resemble it)... If this works for me, then in the future I will pick some calceolus and other species as well...



yes, you are right,

I think Emil is the better "parviflorum" 

I have a larger stock of calceolus, 
it is not that difficult to grow,
may be we talk about that in autumn again...............

cheers


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 4, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> yes, you are right,
> 
> I think Emil is the better "parviflorum"
> 
> ...



Gerne!


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2012)

Dont forget me if you cut your big nice ones, and dont forget me if you go to cut your flava one......:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

Dido said:


> Dont forget me if you cut your big nice ones, and dont forget me if you go to cut your flava one......:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:




........... *perhaps* I can show you two flowershoots soon 

wenns mehr als 20 Triebe sind, 
reden wir drüber 







2 1/2 sind es schon.....
......notfalls vererbe ich dir den

cheers


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2012)

I can wait, how old are you


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 5, 2012)

Dido said:


> I can wait, how old are you




you must be very patient,

I hope for at least 25years more :clap:


----------

